
Show HN: Exclusive search engine for web apps - kaydo_com_au
https://kaydo.com.au/cloud-apps
======
kaydo_com_au
I've been working on this side project. It is a little search engine for
indexing web apps/services ONLY. I keep going to blogs & forums to collect all
web apps URL and put them together. If traditional search engines take you to
the front-end of a website, this search engine will take you to the back-end.
As a result, you will mostly end up in the login page of each app. Please try
out and let me know your opinion!

~~~
iMerNibor
Warning: in_array() expects parameter 2 to be array, null given in
src/Kaydo/CloudAppsBundle/Controller/AngularController.php at line 103 500
Internal Server Error - ContextErrorException

~~~
kaydo_com_au
Thanks for letting me know. It's fixed now.

